# Large Saugeyes Chillicothe



## 19' Jetcraft (Nov 7, 2011)

I logged on last nite for the first time looking for an Ohio fishing forum and found this site. This being my fist time I want to introduce myself. I am from Chillicothe. Have a 19' Jet Craft with an inboard 300hp and a 3 stage jet pump. With this type of boat we are able to navigate the shallowest creeks including paint creek (as long as it is running 3.75 feet or greater), the scioto anytime of year, deer creek at 3 feet or greater. We catch some pretty heafty fish at all of the scioto confluences; scippo, kinnikinnic, deer creek, salt creek, paint creek, and indian creek. We always have the river to ourselves and welcome others to join us. There are plenty of fish for all of us!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Great looking fish, I have always wanted to fish for eyes south on the sciotoa, Its gotta be choked full of them


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Very nice! I know another jetsled guy in on here too. Ever do any duck hunting?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Sexy fish, all i've been catching lately is the lil ones 



Saugeyefisher said:


> Great looking fish, I have always wanted to fish for eyes south on the sciotoa, Its gotta be choked full of them



Probably chock full of monsters, think of all the bigguns that make there way down there from Alum,Griggs,Oshay,Delaware,Hoover,Paint Creek,Deer Creek (I may have missed a couple). 

Hint: when spawning in rivers Sauger/Saugeye can migrate absurd distances (like 20+ miles) until they are stopped (hint hint).

Out of curiosity do you ever constantly find them at locations other then confluences? or do they just sort of pop-up randomly wherever?


----------



## 19' Jetcraft (Nov 7, 2011)

we are getting a new launch on Orr Road this winter. It will be the 2nd public river access for the Scioto in Ross County. This launch gets you close to the confluences of Deer Creek, Scippo, and Kinnikinnic. Darby is about 20 minutes north river left of you can travel around 45 to 50mph.


----------



## 19' Jetcraft (Nov 7, 2011)

no duck hunting, but love to play on the rapids, especially Paint Creek


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Great fish!! last January a real nice guy on here and I canoed the creek system down south, was a lot of fun. That sounds like a sweet setup!!


----------



## 19' Jetcraft (Nov 7, 2011)

We have been skunked a few times, but we definitely focus on the confluences with fine sand/gravel for the saugeyes. They go shallow at dark. We like the Storm Wild Eye Shads. We go up the creek when navigable to catch smalls. If too shallow we beach the jet and walk up the creeks to fish The smallies that migrate in and out of the river tend to be larger than what we typically catch in Paint and North Fork creeks.


----------



## 19' Jetcraft (Nov 7, 2011)

I agree that these fish are from the reservoirs u mention


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea thats alot of lakes feeding the sciota,plus all the ones already stocked in it(oshey,griggs). I have a cousin in law that lives in chillicothe. Hes not a saugeye guy,but fishes the river for cats,this spring when i get my small boat,and get it set up how I want im going to spend alot of time in that area trying to figure something out. I have alot of ideas that will work! and plan on getting this boat prime for nitetime river traveling. More for covering water cause im sure i would want to get out and work alot of the areas? LOL just think maybe yrs down the road the shot of getting a 50 lb blue while targeting other speicies will be the same or better as getting a big flattie. omg and add in the big wipers that will be in there!!! Gonna be one heck of a fishery.
Bobby


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

cool deal to have all that water pretty much to yourself. I just moved SW of Chilli from Columbus and Im missing my easy access saugeyes. Ive got a few here and there in paint Creek but nothing of any size yet. But I havent done a float to find the better spots, just fished a few access points near bridges along rt 50. Are there any lowhead dams in the scioto near Chillicothee. I didnt think there were any. Even a wing dam would be a nice spot to try. I hate driving an hour and a half to fish for saugeye, guess thats why my freezer is overflowing with crappie this year!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Big Joshy said:


> Are there any lowhead dams in the scioto near Chillicothee. I didnt think there were any. Even a wing dam would be a nice spot to try. I hate driving an hour and a half to fish for saugeye, guess thats why my freezer is overflowing with crappie this year!


There is one that was partially (or completely?) washed-out somewhere south of Columbus. Other then that Greenlawn is the last Dam on the Scioto, which means pretty much any/everything from the Ohio river can (and often has) shown up there, including all those pig-eyes that wash down from the reservoirs. The day that place gets cleaned up is the day I start heavily Fishing there.

Also should add that a buddy of mine lived near Southern Point and found a number of spots on the Scioto around there where he would hammer Sauge*r* and Saugeye.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

And out of curiosity what is the water clarity like down there right now?


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

19' Jetcraft said:


> We have been skunked a few times, but we definitely focus on the confluences with fine sand/gravel for the saugeyes. They go shallow at dark. We like the Storm Wild Eye Shads. We go up the creek when navigable to catch smalls. If too shallow we beach the jet and walk up the creeks to fish The smallies that migrate in and out of the river tend to be larger than what we typically catch in Paint and North Fork creeks.


Nice catch Jet, but dam not so much info as ur not alone on those spots and I believe we will have lots of company now. But hey I guess thats what this forum is about


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

StumpHawg said:


> Nice catch Jet, but dam not so much info as ur not alone on those spots and I believe we will have lots of company now. But hey I guess thats what this forum is about


The great thing about this time of year is nearly 50% (or more) of all anglers have either packed up there gear or are almost solely focused on hunting. Personally I tend to be more liberal with info this time of year as only the hardcore fisherman tend to stick around this late. Come april much different story.


----------



## davins130 (Apr 8, 2008)

19' Jetcraft said:


> we are getting a new launch on Orr Road this winter. It will be the 2nd public river access for the Scioto in Ross County. This launch gets you close to the confluences of Deer Creek, Scippo, and Kinnikinnic. Darby is about 20 minutes north river left of you can travel around 45 to 50mph.


Are you talking about going that fast on the water?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice to have you aboard.
That's a sweet saugeye in the first pic for sure.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice fish and welcome to the site.


----------



## dsford66 (Nov 9, 2011)

nice fish!


----------



## 19' Jetcraft (Nov 7, 2011)

Why not? It keeps u out of the gravel


----------



## 19' Jetcraft (Nov 7, 2011)

davins130 said:


> Are you talking about going that fast on the water?


Why not? It keeps you out of the gravel


----------

